# New to the sport- need advice!



## TreeLine (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi, I am new to cycling, bought a used bike (low end cannondale) for a great price rode it a few times last summer and started to get hooked.  I ended up getting out on avg 3 times a week and hope to really hope to increase that this year as I'm bitten by the riding bug.  My question is probaly pretty silly to those of you with experience, but a friend of mine gave me some new pedals - So i attempted to switch out the old ones (for nothing more than a way to learn more about the bike) however, i found them seized.  Any ideas on a good way to loosen them up.  Also, is it a must that I have a pedal wrench - or will any ol wrench work.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 18, 2007)

Bike pedals are screwy - First make sure you are unscrewing them the right way. Both pedals screw in going to the front of the bike... 

So for the Right pedal it's Righty-tighty
For the Left pedal it's Lefty-tighty

If it's still stubborn then bathe it with liquid wrench or PB blaster.

You can use a regular wrench... but using a real pedal wrench is MUCH easier - it's very big, so helps with leverage, and it's very narrow so it fits between the pedal and the crank - it's hard to fit regular wrenches in that gap.

Welcome


----------



## Marc (Jan 18, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> Bike pedals are screwy - First make sure you are unscrewing them the right way. Both pedals screw in going to the front of the bike...
> 
> So for the Right pedal it's Righty-tighty
> For the Left pedal it's Lefty-tighty
> ...



Indeed, welcome.  And everying said above goes.  If there's one thing that I don't mind spending a little money on is the right tools for servicing a bike because most of the tools you need are bike specific.  Dumb, but worth it in the long run.  there's nothing worse than trying to rip out a bottom bracket or repack a wheel hub with pieces laying everywhere and realizing you are about 5 tools short of where you need to be.

Beyond that, a good penetrating oil and as cbcbd said, make sure you turn the correct direction on the install.  The threads are like that on your bottom bracket too to ensure the threads tighten as you pedal forward (how much difference it actually makes I'm a little skeptical, but... whatever).


----------



## Goblin84 (Jan 18, 2007)

honestly to change pedals, just take it into the shop.  they have a bike wrench, will take them about 1 minute.  plus they will most likely lube it up for ya.  I have never been charged or anything for just switching pedals.

I too got bitten by the bike bug last year.  I was out 6 days a week on an old beat up steel bike (really fun on the hills).  Did a couple century rides and hoping to do...as I call it... something stupid this year (touring, multi-day ride...somethin along that nature).  I am still torn if i want to get new skis or a new bike....  im poor and can only do one at a time


----------



## TreeLine (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice, I think I may be able to bum a bike wrench and some penetrator off of someone.  I hear ya Goblin about the wants and needs.  I want new skis and lots of bike stuff too, but I am a poor med student with no money and no time!! I grew up a skier and that is my passion but because I now live in philly, that option might as well be thrown to the wayside (poconos? are they mountains?) and this unseasonably warm winter has allowed for comfortable cycling during the winter so far.  That is something I dare not post on any other forum on this site.  So this winter is a wash for skiing, TAKE UP CYCLING!!!


----------



## Goblin84 (Jan 19, 2007)

yeah, the poconos....its not really the same as the Whites or Greens but it is something.  However think the summer, the poconos will be great to bike through (hope you like hill climbing though).  

I am still very much torn.  I just moved to New England from upstate NY (ok...almost canada) so I finally have skiing.  Im currently living off ramen noodles cause i blew my money on a week trip to sugarloaf


----------



## ckofer (Apr 25, 2007)

TreeLine said:


> Thanks for all the advice, I think I may be able to bum a bike wrench and some penetrator off of someone.  I hear ya Goblin about the wants and needs.  I want new skis and lots of bike stuff too, but I am a poor med student with no money and no time!! I grew up a skier and that is my passion but because I now live in philly, that option might as well be thrown to the wayside (poconos? are they mountains?) and this unseasonably warm winter has allowed for comfortable cycling during the winter so far.  That is something I dare not post on any other forum on this site.  So this winter is a wash for skiing, TAKE UP CYCLING!!!



Some of these tools aren't too expensive and owning them can be a big time saver. There are some pretty good catalog outfits. 

Check out http://www.nashbar.com/index.cfm


----------

